# My first soaps!



## andyc (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello! I've recently taken up soap making and after a few false start I think I've gotten it figured out.
A shout out to user DeeAnna for giving me some much needed advice. 

These soaps are 1. Sage and Wet Garden
                       2. Pine Forest
                       3. Rosemary, Sage, Sandalwood, Pine and Dynamite.

Ingredients: sodium hydroxide, water, olive oil, coconut oil, palm oil,                        colourants, fragrance oil.


----------



## commoncenz (Oct 18, 2015)

If those are your first soaps, I look forward to seeing your 10th batch. Those are beautiful.


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 18, 2015)

andyc said:


> ...after a few false start I think I've gotten it figured out.



I'd say you have too!  Those are gorgeous!


----------



## afbrat (Oct 18, 2015)

Wow!  Those are gorgeous!


----------



## KristaY (Oct 18, 2015)

Beautiful work! Only your first? Wow. What talent you've got. Can't wait to see what's next!


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 18, 2015)

Those are your first soaps? Wow, pretty ambitious...and beautiful.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 18, 2015)

Very lovely!


----------



## mymy (Oct 18, 2015)

Like a pro.  My first soap was superbly terrible.  Haha


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 18, 2015)

Those turned out beautiful!


----------



## Dana89 (Oct 18, 2015)

Those have to be the prettiest first time soaps i have ever seen:clap:. You clearly did a lot of homework first. When I made my first batch I was thrilled that they were just usable.


----------



## traderbren (Oct 18, 2015)

First soaps? Wow! They are gorgeous!


----------



## andyc (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks for the wonderful comments everyone. If it wasn't for the advice I got from this forum I don't think I would have had one successful attempt.


----------



## CTAnton (Oct 18, 2015)

If those are your first soaps I'd say you've found your calling....they're gorgeous....


----------



## Rowan (Oct 18, 2015)

Beautiful soaps and absolutely amazing for your first time. Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Krystalbee (Oct 18, 2015)

I might have drooled a lit bit over those pencil lines. Great job and welcome to the addiction :grin:


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 18, 2015)

Oh wow!! Those are awesome for first soaps!! Excellent mica lines!!


----------



## Arimara (Oct 18, 2015)

Those are some lovely soaps and your first ones? Kudos. I don't have the time or molds.


----------



## mandy318 (Oct 18, 2015)

Beautiful!! I can't believe these are your first. So talented.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 18, 2015)

andyc said:


> Hello! I've recently taken up soap making and after a few false start I think I've gotten it figured out.
> A shout out to user DeeAnna for giving me some much needed advice.
> 
> These soaps are 1. Sage and Wet Garden
> ...



Those are beautiful soaps! If that's your first batch, I can't wait to see what you do with more experience 



mymy said:


> Like a pro.  My first soap was superbly terrible.  Haha





Dana89 said:


> Those have to be the prettiest first time soaps i have ever seen:clap:. You clearly did a lot of homework first. When I made my first batch I was thrilled that they were just usable.


LOL mine too... I was just thrilled I made soap and didn't blow up my kitchen hahahaha


----------



## Arimara (Oct 19, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> LOL mine too... I was just thrilled I made soap and didn't blow up my kitchen hahahaha



I was just happy they didn't keep the weird smell they had after I HPed my first batch.


----------



## Hai_Uyen (Oct 22, 2015)

They are so pretty!


----------



## cgpeanut (Oct 28, 2015)

First soap???  Great job love the colors and the pencil line.

Nice photo's!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 29, 2015)

First soaps - wow! They are really beautiful, and a pencil line too - wow again!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Oct 29, 2015)

oh wow those are gorgeous, I love the green with the copper, and the soap itself looks flawless and creamy


----------



## BWsoaps (Nov 1, 2015)

Wow! Just no words. I can't believe this is your first try. Well done! Far better than what I could do and I've been doing soaping coming up too a year now. Don't have the heart to try more than one colour like this! Your artistic


----------

